# RedBird-Milan, Elliott presta 600 mln con interessi da 15%



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.

Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.

*La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.


Ho un deja-vu grosso quanto una casa.


----------



## Gas (1 Giugno 2022)

Ci pensavo qualche giorno fa a questo scenario! Comprano con soldi in prestito da Elliot!


----------



## GP7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.


Preghiamo che non sia così


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ho un deja-vu grosso quanto una casa.


Non sei solo, è il tombino che si sta aprendo e sta volta non troverai IT il pagliaccio


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.


Non ho capito. Quindi fanno un prestito per la vendita stessa della loro quota? Se Redbird dovesse essere insolvente torniamo in pegno a Elliot? Sembra un loop!


----------



## Milo (1 Giugno 2022)

Quindi Elliott o si riprende il Milan a 0 o ci guadagna altri 90mln extra.

questi sono squali della finanza!


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Quindi fanno un prestito per la vendita stessa della loro quota? Se Redbird dovesse essere insolvente torniamo in pegno a Elliot? Sembra un loop!


volendo essere maligni il giochetto è quello


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2022)

Madre Santa in cosa ci siamo ficcati...


----------



## Gekyn (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.


Almeno non sono in capo all AcMilan


----------



## jacky (1 Giugno 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi Elliott o si riprende il Milan a 0 o ci guadagna altri 90mln extra.
> 
> questi sono squali della finanza!


Bisogna capire se Eliott è uno squalo o se chi fa certe operazioni è un idiota.
O entrambe le cose.
Speriamo di non esser finiti nelle mani di un idiota.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Follia totale questa operazione...e ancora ci si sorprendere se qualcuno solleva qualche dubbio.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.



Mamma mia


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.


Vediamo il comunicato di oggi cosa dice.

Comunque confermerebbe che Elliott con RedBird ha trovato l'EL Dorado.

A noi interessa che il debito non finisca in pancia al Milan.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/



Ecco a cosa si riferiva Commisso. Altro che fondo...


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Quindi fanno un prestito per la vendita stessa della loro quota? Se Redbird dovesse essere insolvente torniamo in pegno a Elliot? Sembra un loop!


lo vende a rate insomma anticipo di 600, altri 600 in comode rate mensili e maxirata finale (earn out). Ma questi si fanno fare un altro finanziamento perché 600 non li hanno


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Pazzesco... e in giro si criticava Investcorp perché non metteva 100 x 100 cash. Pessime sensazioni amici


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


se il 15% lo paga uccello rosso non mi interessa.
se lo paga il milan sono da andar a prendere coi forconi.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Purtroppo abbiamo perso il treno con InvestCorp. Adesso capisco perché il baffone si è rotto il pisello ed è scappato via..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Porcherie che succedono solo da noi..
È come se io vendo la macchina a tizio e gli presto i soldi per pagarla..
Una cosa oltre il ridicolo..
No ma sereni eh..con queste premesse immagino che pacchi di milioni avremo per il mercato..


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzesco... e in giro si criticava Investcorp perché non metteva 100 x 100 cash. Pessime sensazioni amici


no sugli arabi si diceva che caricassero gli interessi sul milan.
vediamo questi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

mi sembra irrealistica una operazione del genere. Anche se fosse sono a capo a redbird e non al Milan


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

Se dovesse essere realmente cosi alla fine ci cambia poco. Se Redbird non ripaga Elliott se lo riprendono sempre loro. Non ci sono debiti che vengono a gravare sulla società (motivo per cui probabilmente Elliott vuole tenere la società pulita è quella di avere poi facilità di rivendita in fase successiva) quindi alla peggio non cambia niente e abbiamo scherzato. Se ci va bene ripagano il debito e continuano da soli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di* Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità.* Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.



E poi mi vengono a dire che sono sempre pessimista....
Ma come si fa ad essere ottimisti con barzellette del genere ?
maledetti pezzenti,richiamate subito InvestCorp prima che sia troppo tardi !


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se il 15% lo paga uccello rosso non mi interessa.
> se lo paga il milan sono da andar a prendere coi forconi.


Cosa c'entra il milan? Ti sembra che elliott col il 30% di quote accetterebbe una cosa del genere? Potresti fare il contrario come tohir che da proprietario prestava soldi all'inter a interessi da strozzino ma il milan non ha debiti. Poi a che titolo scaricherebbe gli interessi sul milan?


----------



## diavolo (1 Giugno 2022)

Eppure qua leggevo che il pezzente era Al-Ardhi.


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E poi mi vengono a dire che sono sempre pessimista....
> Ma come si fa ad essere ottimisti con barzellette del genere ?
> maledetti pezzenti,richiamate subito InvestCorp prima che sia troppo tardi !



A me fa morire che il tifoso crede di saper gestire questo tipi di operazioni finanziarie meglio di chi lo fa di mestiere. Una cosa é un Li qualunque, una cosa é un fondo di investimenti che ci vive nei finanziamenti.

Non bisogna giudicare niente di un accordo senza conoscere i dettagli, se é stato fatto cosi é perché conviene a entrambe la parti, in genere su operazioni di questo livello, i finanziamenti fanno risparmiare in tassazione, ma le motivazioni possono essere tante altre.

Ora Redbird può sicuramente essere l'idiota piu grande del mondo, ma sicuramente non é perché fa finanziamenti per finanziare un'operazione di oltre il miliardo, troppo presto e troppi pochi dettagli per essere pessimista.


----------



## darden (1 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se dovesse essere realmente cosi alla fine ci cambia poco. Se Redbird non ripaga Elliott se lo riprendono sempre loro. Non ci sono debiti che vengono a gravare sulla società (motivo per cui probabilmente Elliott vuole tenere la società pulita è quella di avere poi facilità di rivendita in fase successiva) quindi alla peggio non cambia niente e abbiamo scherzato. Se ci va bene ripagano il debito e continuano da soli.


Si la differenza è quella tra loro e investcorp, loro hanno fatto debito su se stessi (a quanto si legge) per comprare il Milan mentre investcorp lo voleva fare sul Milan. Dal nostro punto di vista cambia poco perchè se Redbird non ripaga torniamo al 100% Elliot, se invece va bene Redbird significa che ci avranno portato a valutazioni altissimi e ci avranno venduto a qualche miliardario.

Alla fine comunque Elliot prende 600M cash da redbird + Jp Morgan, questi 600 prende e li da in prestito a Redbird che li da a loro. Quindi in pratica Elliot al momento per il 70% del Milan ha ottenuto 600M, che non li fanno ancora rientrare dagli 800 spesi, più un prestito di cui non sappiamo modalità di restituzione che gli porterà altri 600M+15%. Il prestito potrebbe essere anche a restituzione tra 5 anni, quando magari redbird punta a venderci al doppio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Giugno 2022)

15% immagino in ogni caso il prestito sia da ripagare velocemente. 
Nemmeno il peggior strozzino di quartiere offre un tasso così alto long term, e soprattutto nessuno è così stupido da accettarlo.

15% sui 600 milioni, finanziamento da JPMorgan immagino ai tassi attuali USA quindi intorno ad un 3-4% (?)

Questi stanno comprando il Milan con tasso medio del 10%. 

Non so veramente cosa hanno in mente, perchè con una società di calcio fare + del 10% yoy non è banale in questa situazione macro economica.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/



Dovesse arrivare la conferema ufficiale, sarebbe una mega porcheria. Se poi aggiungiamo il fato che a livello dirigenziale non cambia praticamente nulla... Mah.

Come stradetto, però, che accada questo nell'anno del ritorno del due demoni in Serie A non mi stupisce manco un pò. Anzi.


----------



## bmb (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Tra un anno saremo di nuovo di Elliott al 100%?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Giugno 2022)

Chissà che porcata stanno architettando questi americani tra loro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. *Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% *più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.



E qui si perculava l'inda per i suoi tassi d'interesse definiti "da usurai" (12% su un finanziamento di 300M) e poi questo potrebbe chiedere 600 milioni in prestito da Elliott con tassi del 15%.
Ok.


----------



## Sam (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Tasso di interesse al 15% significa che chi ha chiesto il prestito ha la ***** fino al collo o non ha garanzie sufficienti per la copertura.
È più o meno il tasso iniziale che il lavapiatti cinese ottenne dalla Teamway.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 15% immagino in ogni caso il prestito sia da ripagare velocemente.
> Nemmeno il peggior strozzino di quartiere offre un tasso così alto long term, e soprattutto nessuno è così stupido da accettarlo.
> 
> 15% sui 600 milioni, finanziamento da JPMorgan immagino ai tassi attuali USA quindi intorno ad un 3-4% (?)
> ...


Redbird è un fondo. Stanno cercando eventualmente partner che entrano nel fondo mettendo dei soldi. E' evidente che avendo sentito dell'interesse di Investcorp abbiano dovuto accellerare le operazioni di acquisto per non rischiare di perdere la società.
Credo sia normale e probabilmente si tratterà di qualcosa a brevissimo tempo (magari il tempo per arrivare al closing definitivo).
Nessun sano di mente potrebbe sostenere un 15% di interesse, non penso che un ex partner di Goldman Sachs e gestore di un fondo di investimento non lo sappia mentre noi si, no?


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Tra un anno saremo di nuovo di Elliott al 100%?


dipende dai tombini di New York


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Redbird è un fondo. Stanno cercando eventualmente partner che entrano nel fondo mettendo dei soldi. E' evidente che avendo sentito dell'interesse di Investcorp abbiano dovuto accellerare le operazioni di acquisto per non rischiare di perdere la società.
> Credo sia normale e probabilmente si tratterà di qualcosa a brevissimo tempo (magari il tempo per arrivare al closing definitivo).
> Nessun sano di mente potrebbe sostenere un 15% di interesse, non penso che un ex partner di Goldman Sachs e gestore di un fondo di investimento non lo sappia mentre noi si, no?



Sarà pure così, ma sono gli stessi identici discorsi che si facevano per il lavapiatti cinese. Con le miniere di fosforo. Il vissuto dovrebbe aiutare ad essere quantomeno cauti.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Mah, che dire. Io non ho parole. Giusto ieri sono uscito malconcio dal thread per aver manifestato dubbi.

Mi aspetto commenti della serie "eh, ma è normale, fanno tutti così".

Come già detto, ho un paura terrificante che non ne usciremo. Siamo stati marchiati a fuoco e adesso non c'è modo di invertire la maledizione.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Ma così l'operazione ha più senso invece. Quello che era incomprensibile è come un fondo da 4,5/6 miliardi di dollari di asset ne potesse investire fino a 1,8 in una sola operazione. Invece se la struttura finanziaria è quella descritta, RedBird agirà di fatto come società di consulenza portando le sue competenze in ambito sportivo. Elliott de facto rimane il vero proprietario e garante del club ed in più già quest'anno può segnare a bilancio una sostanziosa plusvalenza.

Cardinale ha detto di voler far crescere gli asset gestiti dal fondo nei prossimi anni e se tra 5 anni, allo "scadere" del prestito, lo avrà fatto e nel frattempo il valore del Milan sarà cresciuto, potrà permettersi di ripagare Elliott e diventare proprietario effettivo o vendere ad un altro investitore. Quindi per noi non cambia nulla nel breve.

Certo non è il cambio di proprietà dei sogni ma poteva anche andare peggio. Come finire nelle mani di chi voleva fare una nuova avvincente LBO nel mondo del calcio dopo gli straordinari casi di successo di Liverpool e Manchester United.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sarà pure così, ma sono gli stessi identici discorsi che si facevano per il lavapiatti cinese. Con le miniere di fosforo. Il vissuto dovrebbe aiutare ad essere quantomeno cauti.


Vero, ma il lavapiatti era uno sconosciuto cinese su cui tutti avevano detto di vedere ombre oscure. Qui parliamo di un fondo riconosciuto con a capo una persona con una certa notorietà su cui non vedo sollevate ombre in merito alla sua integrità o eventuale incompetenza.
Per me c'è una differenza. Poi che possa finire allo stesso modo non lo metto in dubbio, ma non ci vedo niente di strano nell'operazione se dovesse essere effettivamente cosi (come al solito ogni giorno ne esce una diversa).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, che dire. Io non ho parole. Giusto ieri sono uscito malconcio dal thread per aver manifestato dubbi.
> 
> *Mi aspetto commenti della serie "eh, ma è normale, fanno tutti così".*
> 
> Come già detto, ho un paura terrificante che non ne usciremo. Siamo stati marchiati a fuoco e adesso non c'è modo di invertire la maledizione.



Amico,tieniti forte....ci sono già stati !  
Speriamo almeno che stavolta vada tutto bene per noi.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo perso il treno con InvestCorp. Adesso capisco perché il baffone si è rotto il pisello ed è scappato via..


Infatti, io l’avevo scritto qualche giorno fa che Eliott stava facendo passare Investcorp finanziariamente non soddisfacente ma che lo faceva solo per un interesse ben preciso…! 
Se l’affare Redbird fosse come stanno scrivendo invece va tutto bene vero?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/



vedo tanto pessimismo ma ragazzi ragionate un attimo: il modo in cui RedBird paga Elliot a noi non inteerssa una cippa. La maggiore garanzia è proprio che Elliot rimane come azionista con una quota del 30% e sicuramente non ha alcun interesse a gravare sul bilancio del Milan - non perchè è un tifoso come noi ma perchè ci tiene ai $$$ del suo asset - Questa operazione non immette debito nei nostri bilanci, è un finanziamento a RedBird, se non paga Elliot ritorna proprietario molto probabilmente.


----------



## DavMilan (1 Giugno 2022)

E' arrivato l'annuncio ufficiale


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo abbiamo perso il treno con InvestCorp. Adesso capisco perché il baffone si è rotto il pisello ed è scappato via..



da quanto si leggeva non era cos', visto ceh InvestCorp ci avrebbe preso con una operazione di LBO con debiti buttati nel nostro bilancio.


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ho letto da chi ha fatto l'articolo che il debito è sul compratore e non sul Milan...


----------



## darden (1 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Ora capisco tutti i dubbi di Paolo. Se non gli danno sufficienti garanzie per il mercato fa bene a togliere tende e lasciare soli questi schifosi.


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Amico,tieniti forte....ci sono già stati !
> Speriamo almeno che stavolta vada tutto bene per noi.



Perché é cosi, obiettivo e non opinione, nessuno nel mondo fa operazioni per quegli importi facendo un bonifico di 1 miliardo e passa.

Se qualcuno valuta un operazione dal fatto che il versamento é fatto da finanziamenti non ha assolutamente idea di cosa si sta parlando.

Questo a prescindere dalla bontà dell'operazione, che può essere positiva o negativa, ma sicuramente non é negativa perchè consiste di finanziamenti.

Ovvio che il finanziatore ci guadagni cosi, ma non ritenere che il finanziato ci guadagni altrettanto e butti solo soldi é grave mancanza di conoscenza di queste cose.

Ripeto, magari l'operazione é sconvenientissima, ma il fatto che ci siano finanziamenti non é la discriminante.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma così l'operazione ha più senso invece. Quello che era incomprensibile è come un fondo da 4,5/6 miliardi di dollari di asset ne potesse investire fino a 1,8 in una sola operazione. Invece se la struttura finanziaria è quella descritta, RedBird agirà di fatto come società di consulenza portando le sue competenze in ambito sportivo. Elliott de facto rimane il vero proprietario e garante del club ed in più già quest'anno può segnare a bilancio una sostanziosa plusvalenza.
> 
> Cardinale ha detto di voler far crescere gli asset gestiti dal fondo nei prossimi anni e se tra 5 anni, allo "scadere" del prestito, lo avrà fatto e nel frattempo il valore del Milan sarà cresciuto, potrà permettersi di ripagare Elliott e diventare proprietario effettivo o vendere ad un altro investitore. Quindi per noi non cambia nulla nel breve.
> 
> Certo non è il cambio di proprietà dei sogni ma poteva anche andare peggio. Come finire nelle mani di chi voleva fare una nuova avvincente LBO nel mondo del calcio dopo gli straordinari casi di successo di Liverpool e Manchester United.


Appare sempre più il tentativo di far entrare un nuovo socio che possa affiancarsi e metterci la faccia, mostrando competenze che magari Elliott non avrebbe potuto toccare, in poche parole non cambia nulla, Elliott mette i soldi e gli uomini rimangono quelli, poi che ci sia Cardinale allo stadio o Gordon cambierà poco, l'unica cosa che vedo è un tentativo di certificare il valore del club attraverso una "cessione" del 70% delle quote, chi entra deve però valorizzare e fornire competenza, da media company si diceva..
Un club che 3 anni fa valeva nemmeno 700 mln perché trasandato e distrutto dai demoni del Monza, Berlusconi fece la stessa cosa dando un valore affettivo al club, 1 mlrd, il resto è storia; ci sono delle similitudini ma quanto meno oggi quei soldi il Milan li vale, potenzialmente sta venendo sfruttato, i risultati sono arrivati e il club è stato ripulito senza cedere l'Ibra o Thiago di turno che invece di far respirare le casse per una sessione estiva hanno fatto bruciare al club mlrd in circa 7-8 anni di vuoto.
C'è da dire una cosa però, non c'è più la possibilità di sedersi un paio di anni o rimanere consevativi, il club deve crescere e con sé pure il brand calcistico del Milan, deve crescere anche il campionato e per fare questo c'è bisogno che entrino più proprietà straniere possibili, c'è bisogno che i vecchietti incapaci che non vogliono staccarsi dalla poltrona marcia si facciano da parte, c'è bisogno che cambi tanto e c'è bisogno di rimanere in alto per non farsi schiacciare da un sistema scarso e itagliano oltre che filogobbo.
Il Milan deve dare credibilità a questo percorso ma non giocherà da solo.
L'idea che mi sono fatto è che adesso arriveranno altri investimenti sul mercato, importanti, per un paio di anni, Elliott metterà la grana e questi la faccia, chiaramente i tifosi vogliono giocatori forti, vogliono le vittorie, se ti manca questo ti manca il pane, c'è anche un'altra via ed è quella di azzeccare i giocatori presi a poco, rischioso ma comunque fattibile con le M.
Ma io mi chiedo, perché non dovremmo avere almeno 120 mln da spendere sul mercato? i soldi li abbiamo, le competenze pure, non serve trattarsi da provinciale ancora, non basta per arrivare a certi livelli in Europa, serve immagine, serve il nome, il giocatore con la scritta in oro sul sito del Milan, questo mi aspetto da una media company, serve che Leao diventi la stella su cui costruire, serve assolutamente alzare l'asticella.
Un modo per mandare un segnale c'è, prendere Zaniolo in faccia ai gobbi, loro ragionano da padroni, prendo Chiesa ma ho Kulusevski, prendo il serbo e lo strapago altrimenti va al Milan, un modo invece per affondare ancora è farsi usare da loro come nel 2018, prendere un giocatore finito con la panza, diciamo il Dybala di oggi e pensare di aver preso il giocatore totale, da questo capiremo se siamo cresciuti ma io dico di sì, ormai sono loro quelli che arrivano sempre dietro e sul campo non ci battono più nemmeno per sbaglio.
Guardiamo con fiducia ai prossimi mesi, il Milan non è più quello di 4 anni fa, adesso siamo noi che dobbiamo dettare la linea, siamo noi quelli che prima di tutti hanno puntato e vinto con i giovani, quelli che hanno creato un sistema al di fuori del sistema italiano, cioè quello che ti permette di prendere tutti i migliori da padre padrone, in Italia, noi lo abbiamo fatto in Francia, con tanti rischi, ma in silenzio, adesso chissà, forse un giocatore o due li possiamo prendere pure qui, con classe, da campioni d'Italia e tanti soldi.
Siamo credibili? beh 4 anni fa facevamo pena, adesso ci devono prendere come esempio, tanti ci hanno provato a replicare il Milan europeo, adesso con calma proveranno a replicare il Milan di Pioli.


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma così l'operazione ha più senso invece. Quello che era incomprensibile è come un fondo da 4,5/6 miliardi di dollari di asset ne potesse investire fino a 1,8 in una sola operazione. Invece se la struttura finanziaria è quella descritta, RedBird agirà di fatto come società di consulenza portando le sue competenze in ambito sportivo. Elliott de facto rimane il vero proprietario e garante del club ed in più già quest'anno può segnare a bilancio una sostanziosa plusvalenza.
> 
> Cardinale ha detto di voler far crescere gli asset gestiti dal fondo nei prossimi anni e se tra 5 anni, allo "scadere" del prestito, lo avrà fatto e nel frattempo il valore del Milan sarà cresciuto, potrà permettersi di ripagare Elliott e diventare proprietario effettivo o vendere ad un altro investitore. Quindi per noi non cambia nulla nel breve.
> 
> Certo non è il cambio di proprietà dei sogni ma poteva anche andare peggio. Come finire nelle mani di chi voleva fare una nuova avvincente LBO nel mondo del calcio dopo gli straordinari casi di successo di Liverpool e Manchester United.


Condivido. Tra l'altro credo sarà debito PIK. Se durasse 5 anni al 15% con i 300 di equity ed i 300 di JPM arriverebbero al famoso 1.8 miliardi di cui parlavano.

Per RedBird è un bell'azzardo e una grossa scommessa sull'aumento del valore del Milan sia per vie esogene che endogene.

A noi per ora basta che non scarichino nulla sul nostro bilancio. Poi se la vedrà RedBird per i fatti suoi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Perché é cosi, obiettivo e non opinione, nessuno nel mondo fa operazioni per quegli importi facendo un bonifico di 1 miliardo e passa.
> 
> Se qualcuno valuta un operazione dal fatto che il versamento é fatto da finanziamenti non ha assolutamente idea di cosa si sta parlando.
> 
> ...



Non dal finanziamento,ovvio che nessuno si presenta con una valigia da 1,8 miliardi in contanti.
Questo comunque sarà il 3° passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni,permetti che,da tifoso,sono abbastanza pessimista a riguardo ?

Cardinale non sarà certo uno sconosciuto Yogurt Li con le miniere di fosforo,ma vedo qualche similitudine che non mi fa stare sereno.
Ho la sensazione (oserei dire certezza) che tra 2-3-4-5 anni torneremo nuovamente al 100% di Elliott.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Dal comunicato ufficiale abbiamo capito che non è proprio così...il club come valore totale è valutato 1,2 miliardi non costerà a Redbird 1,2milardi....è un po diverso...


----------



## Dexter (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


L ho scritto due tre giorni fa, ho preso sia la cifra che JP come altro creditore/garante  é come giocare a carte scoperte con Elliott...certo che 15% é UN TANTINO troppo  con 135 milioni di euro di interessi noi ci facciamo 3 sessioni di calciomercato...GERRY li paga di interessi, non si fa problemi


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dal comunicato ufficiale abbiamo capito che non è proprio così...il club come valore totale è valutato 1,2 miliardi non costerà a Redbird 1,2milardi....è un po diverso...


Ciao,molto piacere..io sono "quello che ha capito poco"
Si chiama "Vendor loan" il prestito che Elliott concede a Redbird.
Saluti


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Fatemi capire, il 15% è un tasso di interesse annuo o Cardinale dovrà restituire tra tot anni (5 mi pare di aver letto) i 600 milioni + il 15%.
Perchè fa tutta la differenza del mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> da quanto si leggeva non era cos', visto ceh InvestCorp ci avrebbe preso con una operazione di LBO con debiti buttati nel nostro bilancio.


Chiramente per questione di riservatezza sia Iddiot che il baffone non potranno mai dure nulla anche se quello che direbbero è diverso da entrambi ed ognugno cercherebbe di tirare a vento il suo mulino. Ma secondo me, sta storia di Elliot che tiene al Milan e non vuole caricare debiti sul club ed è per questo che non ha venduto, è come la storiella di Berlusconi di qualche anno fa "cedo solo a chi è disposto a fare bene per il Milan". 

Secondo me InvestCorp ha offerto 1,2 mln e voleva che Elliot si levasse dalle balle. Elliot, dopo questo scudetto ha fiutato la polpetta più lo stadio da fare... ricordiamoci che questa è la prima esperienza di Elliot che detiene un club di calcio al 100% (Il Lille non mi pare fosse stato pignorato). Hanno cercato il pollo da spennare ed infatti con RedBird si parla di partnership nemmeno di cessione. InvestCorp non voleva proprio avere Elliot tra i bastoni


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Giugno 2022)

Il percorso sano intrapreso non può che migliorare aggiungendo competenze specifiche e allargando il bacino d’utenza.mi aspetto elemento dell’inComing semplicemente grazie le sinergie tra i due gruppi.logicamente il prodotto deve essere vincente per essere venduto al meglio, o comunque un brand di vertice. La verità nuda e cruda é che entreranno capitali e competenze per attrarre spese in investimenti su un brand globale. Potrebbero essere soldi già di Elliot da re-indirizzare oppure una grande operazione dove vincono tutti, speriamo il Milan più di tutti, con titoli veri.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Non molto rassicurante


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ciao,molto piacere..io sono "quello che ha capito poco"
> Si chiama "Vendor loan" il prestito che Elliott concede a Redbird.
> Saluti


Difatti tu hai detto che si faceva prestare tutti i soldi e non è così. Intanto il valore del Milan totale del Milan è di 1,2 miliardi e non di 1,8 come si diceva. Poi non hanno detto che percentuale tiene Elliott....se 30% vuole dire che Redbird paga in totale 840milioni...non c'è nessuna ufficializzazione, ma solo l'articolo sul post che parla di prestito per una parte (sbagliando comunque i valori perchè il totale dell'acquisto non è di 1,2...). Quindi nulla si sa, e se anche avessero chiesto un prestito/finanziamento (cosa normalissima in queste transazioni) nessuno sa per quale importo, per quali interessi e in quanto tempo lo deve restituire....detto questo il prestito è di Redbird, non intacca il Milan (diversamente da quanto volevano fare gli arabi) e quindi ci riguarda e interessa poco.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Giugno 2022)

Da un certo punto di vista, abbiamo la garanzia che comunque vadano le cose non falliremo. Non mi sembra una notizia da leggere con particolare apprensione.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Giugno 2022)

Sembra di tornare ai tempi di Yogurt Li.

Gelly Caldinale, patlon di Ledbild.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2022)

Ognuno è libero di dire la propria, per carità, ma certi commenti dai tifosi del Milan non li leggo neanche su Interfans.


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzesco... e in giro si criticava Investcorp perché non metteva 100 x 100 cash. Pessime sensazioni amici


Si criticava perché metteva il debito all’interno del Milan


----------



## EmmePi (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. *Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15%* più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Mi piacerebbe avere commenti da quelli di voi che storcevano il naso e dicevano peste&corna di Investcorp che metteva solo 400 milioni di debiti nell'acquisto del Milan.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si criticava perché metteva il debito all’interno del Milan


Perchè ti risulta che redbird abbia ipotecato quote del suo fondo per coprire il debito? Non penso proprio!


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Perchè ti risulta che redbird abbia ipotecato quote del suo fondo per coprire il debito? Non penso proprio!


Di sicuro non scarica il debito sul Milan...dovrebbero ufficializzarlo e si vedrebbe dai bilanci....poi qui stiamo commentato un articolo che in parte è stato smentito dal comunicato ufficiale....dell'altra parte il comunicato non dice nulla quindi semplicemente non si sa nulla.


----------



## Zenos (1 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Condivido. Tra l'altro credo sarà debito PIK. Se durasse 5 anni al 15% con i 300 di equity ed i 300 di JPM arriverebbero al famoso 1.8 miliardi di cui parlavano.
> 
> Per RedBird è un bell'azzardo e una grossa scommessa sull'aumento del valore del Milan sia per vie esogene che endogene.
> 
> A noi per ora basta che non scarichino nulla sul nostro bilancio. Poi se la vedrà RedBird per i fatti suoi.



Speriamo non per via orifizia...


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere commenti da quelli di voi che storcevano il naso e dicevano peste&corna di Investcorp che metteva solo 400 milioni di debiti nell'acquisto del Milan.


Guarda che é molto diverso, Elliott rimanendo nel Milan come azionista di "minoranza" (di fatto é quello di maggioranza purché abbia ormai delegato a RedBird la gestione del brand e la conseguente crescita finanziaria del Milan) é la garanzia che il debito non finisca in pancia al Milan. Che senso avrebbe per loro indebitarsi con loro stessi? A questo punto Cardinale gli avrebbe fregati alla grande eh 

Comunque era nell'aria, e devo dire che si capisce anche il perché Elliott abbia deciso di vendere RedBird, praticamente un win-win. Quello che mi consola é che Cardinale ora deve darsi da fare come nessun'altro a trovare investitiori pronti a raggiungerlo in questa operazione e soprattutto per la posta in palio stiamo certi che si darà anima e corpo (e credo anche uscendo dall'identikit che gli abbiamo fatto) per riportare il Milan nell'elite del calcio Europeo.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


Singer è un fuoriclasse..non si può negare


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Perchè ti risulta che redbird abbia ipotecato quote del suo fondo per coprire il debito? Non penso proprio!


Sicuramente non del Milan, visto che Elliot è comunque dentro al 30%


----------



## marcus1577 (1 Giugno 2022)

Adesso capisco perche non siamo stati venduti ad investcorp..la parte non equity la voleva finanziare elliott e chiaramente agli arabi non gli stava bene altroche progetto...ma a c....e


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Oggi Elliot ha “venduto” la società a redbird e qui c’è gente che parla già di fallimento…ma per carità di dio godetevi il Milan che di finanza è economia ci pensa qualcun altro. Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con quattro “strozzini”( ovviamente è così che venivano chiamati quelli di Elliot) non vedo perché non dovremo vincere con la nuova proprietà. Chi se ne frega di come è stata gestita l’operazione, mi frega solo che la società punti in alto sempre.


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Oggi Elliot ha “venduto” la società a redbird e qui c’è gente che parla già di fallimento…ma per carità di dio godetevi il Milan che di finanza è economia ci pensa qualcun altro. Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con quattro “strozzini”( ovviamente è così che venivano chiamati quelli di Elliot) non vedo perché non dovremo vincere con la nuova proprietà. Chi se ne frega di come è stata gestita l’operazione, mi frega solo che la società punti in alto sempre.


In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan. 
Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto:* ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui*, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


Si pure a me sta cosa sembra una follia totale. Non so come potrebbe mai essere un investimento profittevole...


----------



## Mika (1 Giugno 2022)

A me basta che non fanno da qui a settembre il "pagamento minuto per minuto" come nel 2017


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


Premesso che non si conoscono le cifre esatte e la struttura finanziaria.

Il prestito ponte di elliot potrebbe essere servito solo ad accellerare le operazioni in modo da tagliare fuori Investcorp e/o far coincidere il cambio societario a cavallo della chiusura di esercizio. Magari (e ripeto, le mie sono pure congetture) Redbird ha un lasso di tempo (es. fine 2022) per restituire il prestito senza il calcolo degli interessi. E quindi sta già sottoponendo il dossier Milan a vari clienti/investitori per raccogliere la cifra.


----------



## Marilson (1 Giugno 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Almeno non sono in capo all AcMilan


non lo erano neanche col cinese, non e' quello che gli interessa


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non si conoscono le cifre esatte e la struttura finanziaria.
> 
> Il prestito ponte di elliot potrebbe essere servito solo ad accellerare le operazioni in modo da tagliare fuori Investcorp e/o far coincidere il cambio societario a cavallo della chiusura di esercizio. Magari (e ripeto, le mie sono pure congetture) Redbird ha un lasso di tempo (es. fine 2022) per restituire il prestito senza il calcolo degli interessi. E quindi sta già sottoponendo il dossier Milan a vari clienti/investitori per raccogliere la cifra.



Così già meglio, anche se vorrebbe dire che Redbird ha acquisito il Milan prima di avere già gli investitori. O quantomeno avendo già solo 1/3 di essi (i 300 di equity che ha già versato) e deve cercarne i 2/3. Tra l'altro la parte rimanente è pari al 10% del suo portafoglio attuale.
Insomma se così fosse sarei leggermente più tranquillo ma non troppo. Spero ancora che le cifre non siano quelle che si son lette


----------



## folletto (1 Giugno 2022)

Non commento perché di ste cose ne capisco poco però non sono certo eccitato per sta roba


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Così già meglio, anche se vorrebbe dire che Redbird ha acquisito il Milan prima di avere già gli investitori. O quantomeno avendo già solo 1/3 di essi (i 300 di equity che ha già versato) e deve cercarne i 2/3. Tra l'altro la parte rimanente è pari al 10% del suo portafoglio attuale.
> Insomma se così fosse sarei leggermente più tranquillo ma non troppo. Spero ancora che le cifre non siano quelle che si son lette


Che però è una cosa abbastanza normale nell'ottica di un fondo che ha un piano di espansione aggressivo. Ho letto che Redbird ha pianificato di espandersi da 6-7 mld a 11 in 3 anni.
Se sono un'azienda produttrice e voglio espandere il fatturato, compro un macchinario/tecnologia innovativa e lancio un nuovo prodotto sul mercato. Se sono un fondo, amplio il portafoglio progetti da offrire agli investitori.

Non sottovalutiamo una cosa: a livello mondiale, nonostante la crisi, c'è un'enorme quantità di liquidità in giro. Bisogna intercettarla e farla fruttare...


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Così già meglio, anche se vorrebbe dire che Redbird ha acquisito il Milan prima di avere già gli investitori. O quantomeno avendo già solo 1/3 di essi (i 300 di equity che ha già versato) e deve cercarne i 2/3. Tra l'altro la parte rimanente è pari al 10% del suo portafoglio attuale.
> Insomma se così fosse sarei leggermente più tranquillo ma non troppo. Spero ancora che le cifre non siano quelle che si son lette


Secondo me punterà tutto su avere il progetto stadio pronto e definito e con carte firmate...a quel punto sai quanti investitori trova...magari proprio quelli che costruiranno lo stadio...


----------



## FreddieM83 (1 Giugno 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Secondo me punterà tutto su avere il progetto stadio pronto e definito e con carte firmate...a quel punto sai quanti investitori trova...magari proprio quelli che costruiranno lo stadio...


Una cosa è certa secondo me: sul discorso stadio non si scherza più.
O Sala si dà una mossa (ma sul serio) o si va a Sesto. Con o senza l'inter. 
Ne sono certo. La patrimonializzazione dello stadio è il punto cardine del progetto. Senza dubbi.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


Quello che scrivi tu fa riferimento all'articolo del post che però in buona parte è stato smentito dal comunicato ufficiale


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dal finanziamento,ovvio che nessuno si presenta con una valigia da 1,8 miliardi in contanti.
> Questo comunque sarà il 3° passaggio di proprietà in 5 anni,permetti che,da tifoso,sono abbastanza pessimista a riguardo ?
> 
> Cardinale non sarà certo uno sconosciuto Yogurt Li con le miniere di fosforo,ma vedo qualche similitudine che non mi fa stare sereno.
> Ho la sensazione (oserei dire certezza) che tra 2-3-4-5 anni torneremo nuovamente al 100% di Elliott.



Vabbe le sensazioni personali ci stanno tutte, io sono tra quelli che preferisce una continuita normale che cambiare sempre senza sapere cosa ci aspetta.

Dico solo che per adesso ogni notizia viene trasformata dai giornalisti in un mondo di male cosmico, quando poi veramente non si dice niente, questi hanno probabilmente firmato giorni e giorni fa come dicono alcune news, e nessuno sapeva niente fin ora, e ora sanno il tasso di interesse dei finanziamenti?.

Dico solo non facciamoci trasportare dal male che ci buttano i giornalisti italiani che li conosciamo, vediamo come va sto mercato, io credo che non cambiera niente sinceramente, faremo una gestione molto simile ad Elliott.

Pero una cosa secondo me sensata l ha detta un giornalista, se Elliott rimane con una bella quota é perché ci sono dei buoni margini di miglioramento, per loro significano guadagni, per noi tifosi non saprei, ma comunque lo vedo come un segno mezzo positivo.


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro



Guarda dei tassi di interesse non voglio parlarne, perchè dire che si sono 15% di tassi di interesse, cosa vuol dire? Per me niente, per esempio il calcolo che fai tu é gia di base sbagliato, perché l'interesse é calcolato semmai sul capitale restante, non sull'intero, il calcolo che fai tu di 90m avrebbe senso solo con unica rata da pagare a fine anno. 
Ma poi per quanti anni? Cioé la cosa più importante é la durata, più che gli interessi. É davvero molto differente che sia un interesse 15% per 5 anni, oppure per 20 anni, se é 15% annuo, se é totale...Per me detta cosi non vuol dire proprio niente.

Comunque una vendita con finanziamento non é inusuale, non é altro che un una vendita a pagamento dilazionato.


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Guarda dei tassi di interesse non voglio parlarne, perchè dire che si sono 15% di tassi di interesse, cosa vuol dire? Per me niente, per esempio il calcolo che fai tu é gia di base sbagliato, perché l'interesse é calcolato semmai sul capitale restante, non sull'intero, il calcolo che fai tu di 90m avrebbe senso solo con unica rata da pagare a fine anno.
> Ma poi per quanti anni? Cioé la cosa più importante é la durata, più che gli interessi. É davvero molto differente che sia un interesse 15% per 5 anni, oppure per 20 anni, se é 15% annuo, se é totale...Per me detta cosi non vuol dire proprio niente.
> 
> Comunque una vendita con finanziamento non é inusuale, non é altro che un una vendita a pagamento dilazionato.


Hai perfettamente ragione. 15% è un numero privo di qualsiasi significato. Comunque anche qualora fosse 15% annuo su 5 anni sono parecchi soldi, fosse una sorta di maxi rata finale (15% oltre il capitale a scadenza) un altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

ahahhaha. Lo sapevo, e lo avevo anche scritto. Questa operazione è lo stesso magheggio fatto con il cinefake, identico. Bene, almeno so che non falliremo visto che abbiamo le spalle coperte. Elliott si è preso i suoi guadagni (ovvero il 15% di interesse, più qualcos'altro) e tutti sono felici e contenti. A questo punto potrebbe cambiare tutto in ottica mercato mi sa, forse non quest'anno ma a gennaio, vediamo se replicheranno lo stesso modus operandi del cinefake.


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


Appunto non lo so, il mio compito è tifare e sperare che si vinca negli anni. Poi come è gestita la vendita affari loro, meglio: mi fido della società è di Maldini


----------



## sunburn (1 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forse non quest'anno ma a gennaio, vediamo se replicheranno lo stesso modus operandi del cinefake.


Beh se mettessero 240 milioni in mano a Maldini e Massara, con la base che già abbiamo, non sarebbe male…


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh se mettessero 240 milioni in mano a Maldini e Massara, con la base che già abbiamo, non sarebbe male…


avoja, ma non credo saranno questi numeri, però importanti sì. Vediamo, molto dipenderà anche dai paletti Uefa purtroppo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


la spiegazione piu verosimile credo sia:

- ad elliott non conveniva vendere ora visto che il milan non ha raggiunto il massimo del suo potenziale

- per raggiungere il massimo del potenziale servono competenze che elliott non ha e redibird si 

- redibird nei piani iniziali non aveva le capacita economiche e quindi l'intenzione di prendere una squadra top nel suo network di squadre, pero grazie alla soluzione finanaziaria che hanno trovato con l'appoggio di elliott ciò è stato possibile


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


La vedo proprio male.


----------



## Djici (1 Giugno 2022)

Male male male...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però capire l'operazione può aiutare a capire la bontà del progetto.
> Cioè io chiedo a chi è più esperto: ma è normale che il venditore finanzi l'acquirente per il 50% dell'operazione? Il 15% di interessi se fossero annui parliamo di 90 milioni di interessi annui, non proprio noccioline. Oltretutto bisogna aggiungere i 300 che finanzia JP Morgan.
> Io spero che i numeri non siano questi, se no o Cardinale ha un business plan rivoluzionario, oppure non riesco a capire come questo possa definirsi un buon affare. Vero che i soldi non sono miei, ma il Milan è un pò nostro


ma è ovvio che il 15% non è il tasso di finanziamento. Per un Fondo un 15% di Ritorno sull' Investimento è già ottimo, se devi pagare 15% per finanziarti azzeri ogni "gain" futuro. Quel 15%, che non compare su alcun documento ufficiale, potrebbe rappresentare indirettamente le famose clausole di earn-out, ovvero un ammontare massimo che RedBird dovrà dare ad Elliot in caso del verificarsi di alcune condizoni (es. realizzazione stadio, nuova valutazione del club in X anni con ingresso di nuovo socio, risultati economico/sportivi). Probabilmebte sono determinati in modo tale da essere una win-win situation sia per RedBird sia per Elliot. Non penso sapremo mai questi dettagli ma è da escludere categoricamente che quel 15% siano i meri interessi sul finanziamento.


----------



## Giofa (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che il 15% non è il tasso di finanziamento. Per un Fondo un 15% di Ritorno sull' Investimento è già ottimo, se devi pagare 15% per finanziarti azzeri ogni "gain" futuro. Quel 15%, che non compare su alcun documento ufficiale, potrebbe rappresentare indirettamente le famose clausole di earn-out, ovvero un ammontare massimo che RedBird dovrà dare ad Elliot in caso del verificarsi di alcune condizoni (es. realizzazione stadio, nuova valutazione del club in X anni con ingresso di nuovo socio, risultati economico/sportivi). Probabilmebte sono determinati in modo tale da essere una win-win situation sia per RedBird sia per Elliot. Non penso sapremo mai questi dettagli ma è da escludere categoricamente che quel 15% siano i meri interessi sul finanziamento.


Quindi escludi che questo 15% (ipotetico) sia paragonabile al 12% di Oaktree?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Quindi escludi che questo 15% (ipotetico) sia paragonabile al 12% di Oaktree?



certo. Il prestito di OakTree è un prestito salvataggio per una società che brucia 15 milioni di cassa al mese e con rating quasi-junk, un salvagente messo da lì da OakTree. Questo è un caso diverso, un compratore che sta chiedendo un vendor-loan che rimane come azionista ed ha tutti gli interessi a far crescere il valore societario con clausole di earn-out.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma è ovvio che il 15% non è il tasso di finanziamento. Per un Fondo un 15% di Ritorno sull' Investimento è già ottimo, se devi pagare 15% per finanziarti azzeri ogni "gain" futuro. Quel 15%, che non compare su alcun documento ufficiale, potrebbe rappresentare indirettamente le famose clausole di earn-out, ovvero un ammontare massimo che RedBird dovrà dare ad Elliot in caso del verificarsi di alcune condizoni (es. realizzazione stadio, nuova valutazione del club in X anni con ingresso di nuovo socio, risultati economico/sportivi). Probabilmebte sono determinati in modo tale da essere una win-win situation sia per RedBird sia per Elliot. Non penso sapremo mai questi dettagli ma è da escludere categoricamente che quel 15% siano i meri interessi sul finanziamento.


Il 15% con l'earn-out non c'entra assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il 15% con l'earn-out non c'entra assolutamente nulla.



e quindi cosa rappresenta? come si giustifica un tasso a cui nessun fondo si finanzierebbe visto che è già a livello dei massimi ritorni sull'investimento auspicabili. Ma i casi sono tre: 1. il 15% è una invenzione dei giornali. 2. Cardinale ha l'anello al naso 3. Come dicevo incorporano altri elementi, come clausole di earn-out da versare ad Elliot.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quindi cosa rappresenta? come si giustifica un tasso a cui nessun fondo si finanzierebbe visto che è già a livello dei massimi ritorni sull'investimento auspicabili. Ma i casi sono tre: 1. il 15% è una invenzione dei giornali. 2. Cardinale ha l'anello al naso 3. Come dicevo incorporano altri elementi, come clausole di earn-out da versare ad Elliot.


ma cosa c'entra l'earn out suvvia. Se quello che scrivono è vero, e a questo punto non ho motivo di dubitare, si tratta del tasso per il pagamento dilazionato. Piuttosto che indebitarsi ulteriormente con le banche, si preferisce questo escamotage, visto che Elliott ha tutto l'interesse di far progredire il progetto e quindi guadagnare più soldi. Magari non sarà 15% ma 11/13% chi può dirlo. Più in là si capirà meglio l'operazione. Devi capire che purtroppo questa è un'operazione simil cinefake, per cui ciò che pensi possa avere poco senso, in realtà ce l'ha, purtroppo.


----------



## livestrong (1 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Verità & Affari, il passaggio della prorprietà da Elliott a RedBird costerà 1,23 mld di euro. Ma la società di Cardinale metterà poco più di 300 mln in liquidità. Elliott infatti presterà 600 mln di euro con tassi di interessi a 15% più altri 300 milioni attraverso un altro finanziamento concesso dalla banca Jp Morgan.
> 
> Anche Il Sole 24 Ore conferma: finanziamento di 600 mln di Elliott e Redbird per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> *La linea di Rebdird, l'incontro con Maldini, lo stadio e co QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...on-maldini-tutti-confermati-lo-stadio.116718/


In sostanza Elliott dà 600 e riceve 600 + l'impegno a restituirne altri 5/600, mantenendo il 30% del club e incassando pure sul prestito. Possiamo dire che la speculazione finanziaria sia completa, poi ognuno può fare le proprie valutazioni. Quantomeno spero a nessuno venga in mente di dire che Elliott ha rifiutato Investcorp per il bene del Milan o altre amenità simili


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In sostanza Elliott dà 600 e riceve 300 + l'impegno a restituirne altri 5/600, mantenendo il 30% del club e incassando pure sul prestito. Possiamo dire che la speculazione finanziaria sia completa, poi ognuno può fare le proprie valutazioni. Quantomeno spero a nessuno venga in mente di dire che Elliott ha rifiutato Investcorp per il bene del Milan o altre amenità simili


Era palese fin dall'inizio purtroppo che Investcorp è stata fatta fuori non perché poverelli come volevano far credere, ma perché non disposti a fare certe porcate. E' un vero peccato, perché saremmo potuti essere finalmente liberi da ogni giro e magheggi vari. Ci tocca aspettare ancora, l'importante però è che ci sia lo stesso management sportivo.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Andiamo bene, il nuovo proprietario è già ostaggio dei rabbini.

Ribadisco, speriamo che questi non ci tengano per le palle per l'eternità, come utili idioti per il salvadanaio dei nipotini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Andiamo bene, il nuovo proprietario è già ostaggio dei rabbini.
> 
> Ribadisco, speriamo che questi non ci tengano per le palle per l'eternità, come utili idioti per il salvadanaio dei nipotini.


finche tengono i conti in regala e la squadra competitiva per me possono rimanere fino alla fine dei tempi. Tanto le alternative non è che siano migliori


----------



## gabri65 (1 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> finche tengono i conti in regala e la squadra competitiva per me possono rimanere fino alla fine dei tempi. Tanto le alternative non è che siano migliori



E vabbè, codesta è una proprietà quasi ideale, mi andrebbe bene anche a me.

Come ho già sottolineato milioni di volte, una cosa è cercare di primeggiare al massimo delle proprie possibilità, come nel nostro DNA, una cosa è "essere competitivi, ma non troppo", come vagamente concettualizzato da un tizio che purtroppo si trova nel CDA.


----------



## Shmuk (1 Giugno 2022)

A me continua a sfuggire come e perché un ente che abbia disponibilità o abbia la possibilità di maneggiare centinaia di milioni, se non un bilioncino e spicci, dico, mi sfugge perché voglia metterli in una squadra di calcio di tutti i settori possibili. Per dirla con le parole finali di un articolo che parlava anche della nostra cessione, sul neonato giornale Verità e Affari. qualche giorno fa, il calcio è un business stravalutato e strapagato.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Giugno 2022)

Finché vinciamo va bene così.
Ed il modello di crescita è razionale.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Giugno 2022)

Sti rabbini sono dei geni. Per male che vada riavranno il Milan, con 300 milioni in piú e magari lo stadio giá approvato. Mi chiedo dove sia la convenienza di Red Bird. Che scemo, mi sto dando la risposta da solo: anche loro lavano tanti panni sporchi...


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Difatti tu hai detto che si faceva prestare tutti i soldi e non è così. Intanto il valore del Milan totale del Milan è di 1,2 miliardi e non di 1,8 come si diceva. Poi non hanno detto che percentuale tiene Elliott....se 30% vuole dire che Redbird paga in totale 840milioni...non c'è nessuna ufficializzazione, ma solo l'articolo sul post che parla di prestito per una parte (sbagliando comunque i valori perchè il totale dell'acquisto non è di 1,2...). Quindi nulla si sa, e se anche avessero chiesto un prestito/finanziamento (cosa normalissima in queste transazioni) nessuno sa per quale importo, per quali interessi e in quanto tempo lo deve restituire....detto questo il prestito è di Redbird, non intacca il Milan (diversamente da quanto volevano fare gli arabi) e quindi ci riguarda e interessa poco.


Fammi capire: Il bond che avrebbe usato Investcorp lo dai per certo(mi piacerebbe sapere su quali basi),mentre il finanziamento a Redbird sono solo voci di corridoio(mi piacerebbe sapere su quali basi).
Detto ciò,Investcorp non voleva lasciare una percentuale a Elliott(gli arabi lavorano così).Il problema non è stato il bond ma semplicemente questo


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire: Il bond che avrebbe usato Investcorp lo dai per certo(mi piacerebbe sapere su quali basi),mentre il finanziamento a Redbird sono solo voci di corridoio(mi piacerebbe sapere su quali basi).
> Detto ciò,Investcorp non voleva lasciare una percentuale a Elliott(gli arabi lavorano così).Il problema non è stato il bond ma semplicemente questo


Su investcorp sono uscite notizie e non sono state smentite, sui prestiti di Redbird sono uscite notizie (quasi solo quella dell'articolo nel post) ed almeno sulla parte dei numeri, e quindi di conseguenza sulle somme dei prestiti, è stato smentito dal comunicato ufficiale del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2022)

Ora questo Cardinale ha fatto il suo tour e tornerà in America e chissà quando ritornerà a vedere il Milan. Intanto lascia il Milan nelle mani di... dei soliti ovvero ex proprietari. Berluscaroni rimane a fare il presidente farlocchio poi tutti gli altri.
Speriamo solo che non faccia le grigliate live su Twitter stile Yonghong li..


----------



## Jino (1 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Quindi fanno un prestito per la vendita stessa della loro quota? Se Redbird dovesse essere insolvente torniamo in pegno a Elliot? Sembra un loop!



A me da la sensazione che Elliot di fatto sia rimasto come garante per la solidità del club, non ci sarà un'altra vicenda cinese con Elliot nella minoranza. 
Questo 15% di interessi è nulla se si considera l'intento di aumentare in maniera costante il valore dell'assett AC Milan stesso. 

Questi americani fanno business, investono e vogliono un ritorno. Ma gli investimenti ci saranno, statene certi, non buttano questi soldi per rimanere cosi o peggiorare la squadra.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me da la sensazione che Elliot di fatto sia rimasto come garante per la solidità del club, non ci sarà un'altra vicenda cinese con Elliot nella minoranza.
> Questo 15% di interessi è nulla se si considera l'intento di aumentare in maniera costante il valore dell'assett AC Milan stesso.
> 
> Questi americani fanno business, investono e vogliono un ritorno. Ma gli investimenti ci saranno, statene certi, non buttano questi soldi per rimanere cosi o peggiorare la squadra.


Si, lo penso anch'io. Avevo solo un curioso senso di deja vu, date le modalità di acquisto. Ma questa volta, il soggetto compratore è diverso, almeno leggendo le sue dichiarazioni e la sua storia recente. Così come sono diverse le sue intenzioni e il suo modo di fare business. Stiamo a vedere e diamogli fiducia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora questo Cardinale ha fatto il suo tour e tornerà in America e chissà quando ritornerà a vedere il Milan. Intanto lascia il Milan nelle mani di... dei soliti ovvero ex proprietari. Berluscaroni rimane a fare il presidente farlocchio poi tutti gli altri.
> Speriamo solo che non faccia le grigliate live su Twitter stile Yonghong li..



Berluscaroni che resta senza essere rimpiazzato da un redbird è veramente un'ombra pazzesca su questa storia.
Vedremo se è solo provvisorio prima del closing..


----------



## King of the North (2 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E poi mi vengono a dire che sono sempre pessimista....
> Ma come si fa ad essere ottimisti con barzellette del genere ?
> maledetti pezzenti,richiamate subito InvestCorp prima che sia troppo tardi !


E per quale motivo Investcorp sarebbe meglio?


----------



## King of the North (2 Giugno 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere commenti da quelli di voi che storcevano il naso e dicevano peste&corna di Investcorp che metteva solo 400 milioni di debiti nell'acquisto del Milan.


Credo tu non abbia capito la differenza:
Investcorp voleva far gravare il debito sul bilancio del Milan, Redbir farà gravare il debito sul bilancio di Redbird. La differenza è totale


----------



## King of the North (2 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> finche tengono i conti in regala e la squadra competitiva per me possono rimanere fino alla fine dei tempi. Tanto le alternative non è che siano migliori


Elliott ci ha riportato Paolo e ci ha riportato uno scudetto. Io resto è fuffa…..se si rimaneva con loro sarei comunque stato contento!


----------

